# Cant stand to look at my RV anymore



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

hi all..as some of you know i bent my rear bumper backing into a tree in belugum last year,so set about repairing it by grinding of the welds with my angle grinder after i had used all the blades for my 5" then got out my 8" angle grinder out while using this it kicked back and buried itself in my inner thigh,panicking i dropped it and it fell onto my foot slicing my foot diagonally the grinder was still running and jumping all over the place trapping me into a corner while i was screaming for someone to turn it off resulting in a drive full of paramedicks, rushed to hospital and opperaterd on. i was in hospital for a week and am now at home converlessing but i cannot look at the rv,cannot sleep very well and am getting flashbacks
dave


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Sorry to hear that, perhaps counselling would help.
Hope you feel better soon


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Not suprised you cannot bear to look at your RV, now if it was a nice Europen MH I would be really worried about you :roll: 


PS the above was an attempt at humour and not intended to start internecine wars :lol:


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Luggnutt you've had a truly terrifying experience. Just hope time will help you to recover from it. I'm sure everyone on here will be wishing you well.

Take care.


----------



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

helenb..if it was a nice europen mh it would be a hole back end not a bent bummper...lol


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Dave
So sorry to hear your news mate.... (ouch, that has gotta hurt 8O 8O 8O )
Suggestion for you, have the RV turned around so that you get to look at the front of it and not the painful end :lol: :lol: :lol: If you need any help with finishing off the bumper removal/ repair just give us a shout and I am sure we can help, or get it over to Kettering and I will sort it out for you mate :lol: 
Hope that the nightmares soon stop, try having pleasant thoughts of wonderful trips in the RV and that will surely help :lol: 

Keith

Ps Helen..... If it was a "nice european MH", Dave wouldn't have needed an angle grinder, just a complete new rear panel and possibly some chassis straightening :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

thanks keith...i feel like getting back on the horse so to speak but being laid up makes things worse
brother inlaw going to do the job for me
i just feel helpless, stupid. lucky and don't wont to let the family down


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

What a ghastly experience! My advice after some years seeing people with PTSD would be - When you feel up to it, and are really well, have someone to work with you, who is capable of being a cheerful safe 'mate' - and start doing very small things unrelated to the job that went wrong for a while. 'Pottering about round the van'. In addition, discuss counselling with the GP. I have counselled quite a few people who endured horrible events - and getting men, especially, to talk about it is often difficult. - Not getting help promptly had racked up a load of anxieties once they got to us! Many of our client group had had very similar accidents to this one. Best wishes for a full and rapid recovery, Helena.


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

letting the family down???? don't be daft man, you've had a terrible experience, you will be able to make it up to them soon enough, you must take time to heal and sometimes the physical scars are not the deepest ones.

That could have happened to any of us, and thankfully you will be able to enjoy MH in the future......glad to see your sense of humour is still intact.

Love and best wishes....
j


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Goodness that is a terrible accident. I really hope you recover quickly from your injuries and get back out there with your RV. Please do not let this put you off although I can perfectly understand your feelings. Try not to dwell on it and concentrate on your recovery, think of all the wonderful trips yet to come. Flashbacks are probably a common occurance after an accident such as this maybe speak to your GP see if he/she can help.
Best wishes for a speedy recovery.

CJ


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I am sorry to hear of your accident. For the benefit of others were you wearing any protective clothing? i.e totectors leather apron apart from safety glasses. If so was this a freak accident.
Sometimes I think there are things out of the scope of even skilled amateurs.
Get well soon and start thinking about the trips out.
damaged back bumper-try to put it behind you :lol: :lol:


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I hope you feel better soon.

The flashbacks that you experience are normal after a traumatic experience and usually go away after about 6 weeks.They are apparently the body's way of coping with bad experiences.
My son is suffering a similar thing at the moment due to an incident 4 weeks ago.He has been advised to get it off his chest by talking about it to people who are close to him.
We've shed buckets of tears together I can tell you.
Don't be afraid to seek help from your GP if you feel you aren't getting any better.

Best wishes Sharon


----------



## Saphire (May 1, 2005)

So sorry to here of your accident, it sounded horrific. You will get over your fear but it will take time. 
My husband had an accident with a hover mower which flipped on an embankment and he slid into it, I won't go into graphic details. He still has the occasional flashback especially when the grass is damp and slippy but with the help of family and being bloody minded he was able to start up the hover mower again. Try to think of all the good times you have had in the van and potter around inside, eventually it will become something that happened in the past and you will be able to put it behind you.
You take care and let those wounds heal, mentally and physically.

Christine


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Post Traumatic Stress Disorder (PTSD) can be very debilitaing and have very very real symptoms for the sufferer. Don't sit there suffering or feeling "stupid" (to use your words), there are relaxation techniques and other forms of help that will aid you to recover. Get to your GP as someone else suggested, if he's any good he'll put you onto someone who can help.

In the mean time, if you want to talk, send me a pm or email, im a good listener and medic (allegedly).


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Accident*

Hi

Wishing you a speedy recovery.

Don't bottle anything up - talk about it.

Russell


----------



## 95633 (Jul 4, 2005)

BAD TASTE JOKE ALERT !!

Hi

One day you will come back to this thread and realise how funny your headline is to the contents :-

"*can't stand* to look at my rv anymore"

LOL, Im not surpirsed you can't stand after nearly taking a leg off.

Paul

PS Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

What a horrible experience, I hope you get better soon and back to liking your RV, they are very dangerous tools the grinders, Terry nearly severed his hand completely when a piece of the blade broke away, and Tony was using one, being very careful after what happened to Terry, and he cut his hand on it and ended up with a 4 hour operation, I hate it when he starts using it now, talking about it will help you get over it mentally

Best Wishes

Anne


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Dave,

Sorry to hear of your accident and of course the mental scars.

Enough has been said and suggested, just to add my bit, TALK! It helps.

If you want to get away, send me a pm, we have spare beds and a nice jacuzzi to sit in and take in the peaceful Wiltshire countryside!

And to add to that a few bottles of whatever takes your fancy!

Regards

Chris


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

lugnutt said:


> i just feel helpless, stupid. lucky and don't wont to let the family down


But have you considered how the angle grinder feels? I think that's the real victim here.


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

What a scary event (could have been worse although this sounds hairy enough to me)

Get well soon and love your RV but give the angle grinder it's marching orders :wink:


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Asprn and UK RV  !

I agree, one day this may become a humorous memory!
I certainly will take more care with my grinder now!

As said, hope all is well soon.. Jacuzzi and wine in Wiltshire sounds the best way forward! _ I need to use my drill later, will see if I can do some damage 

J


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

G2EWS said:


> If you want to get away, send me a pm, we have spare beds and a nice jacuzzi to sit in and take in the peaceful Wiltshire countryside!
> 
> And to add to that a few bottles of whatever takes your fancy!
> 
> ...


Hi Chris
Is this an open invite? I slashed my hand open once with a Stanley knife, does that count as an injury????? :lol: :lol: :lol:

Keith


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Keith,

When you coming then!!!

Chris


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

On my way mate :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 


I wish................ Gordon has reminded me that I need to work until at least September before I have paid him enough to take a holiday :roll: :roll: :roll: 
Might take you up on it one day soon though, got room for RV parking????

Keith


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Sure we can make room.

Look forward to it!

Chris


----------



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

hi all .and thanks for your kind words /offers
BIGFOOT no apron,in the work place one use's all the protective gear without thinking but it slips when one is at home ,thats were the stupid bit comes in

RR as for the grinder..while i was in hospital the kids took sledge hammers to it ...it's no more

UK-RV... lol carn't stand. could have been worse could have been a lowdown bum...lol

i was doing fine with the small grinder but i think the large ones are to powerfull for hand held ill never use one again ill use my junior hacksaw

dave(on the mend)


----------



## pablo (Feb 8, 2007)

So sorry to hear of your accident  , hopefully, time heals. Get well soon  Pablo.


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

What a horrific story. Best wishes to you from us for a speedy recovery too.

Don't blame the poor old RV though matey. It wasn't her fault. Once you're up to it - open the door - sit inside with a brew and remember the good times. 

Your accident was bad enough - but that's what it was - an accident. Talk about it - talk about it lots - and slowly you will come to terms with it.

Here's to many happy times ahead for you.


----------

